# Melted PTO Switch



## Fireman (Aug 27, 2009)

New Here, How is everyone. I've got a problem maybe someone can help me. Here goes:
I have a 97 craftsman GT that the pto switch melted, so replaced it thinging that since it was 12 years old that ir might be wore out. So I installed the new one and after about 30 minutes of cuting the new one melted along with the wiring harness, Does anyon eknow what might be wrong? I thought maybe a short or something, Please help me.


----------



## catdoo (Jun 16, 2009)

I would guess that the wire running to the PTO is grounded to the chassis somewhere, probably rubbed through the insulation, you'll have to follow that wire and look for burnt marks or shiny iron where it grounded out to the frame.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with my snapper walk behind. I check the wiring right to the clutch. Put on a new clutch and no more problems. That old clutch worked fine except drew way to much juice.


----------

